# Tiara...Pics of Laurel



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mirror mirror on the wall
Who's the fairest of them all? .... Laurel's not really the tiara, fancy dress type.. she's more the, wrestling Hardy to the floor, type of fluff.

She was very good for me today because she knows she's the queen.

My granddaughter Rosslyn is my little princess and wanted to hold Laurel in one of the pictures.



I'll post the next question on Monday at 7pm Eastern Time...


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness! She looks beautiful! So does your granddaughter she is so pretty! I live the second picture with her looking into the mirror. She sure looks like the tiara wearing princess type here! Her eyes look great...I thought she had trouble with staining? Maybe that wash her though lol


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I got her hair cut for summer and the staining cut off, plus my daughters a graphic designer and did a little photo shop!! Even the most beautiful models in the world get a little work done!!LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I adore those photos of Laurel. In fact I don't know which one I like better. The first -- she is just gorgeous and very serene looking. :wub: The second - I love the mirror effect on the shot. Great idea. :wub::wub: And then the third, with your gorgeous granddaughter - oh my!! :wub::wub::wub:What a face she has. And what's she wearing? You've got two beautiful girls in your life in these photos. Any jealousy from Violet and Hardy or are they the loyal subjects in the house? :HistericalSmiley: I feel like I'm looking at royal nobility. :aktion033: Just beautiful. Love the traveling tiara. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh wow she looks so royal in her tiara! And the one of both Laurel and your granddaughter is precious


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Serioulsy, does it get sweeter than that? How can your heart not swell up with love when you look at that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Rosslyn is wearing her Queen Halloween costume, and Hardy just kept jumping up to tear her dress, and Sweet Violet just looked at Laurel and wagged her little tail!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She looks gorgeous in the Tiara, fit for a...... 
Your Granddaughter is a beauty too. She reminds me a bit of my Granddaughter but older.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Deborah she looks very beautiful and wears that tiara well. Love all the pics...your grand daughter is beautiful as well. GREAT PICS!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMD Deborah those are fabulous pictures. You are going to have a really hard time selecting the one to submit for the contest..I could not choose. I love all three pictures, but the one with your little granddaughter is simply heart-stopping. 

I love this game. 

You did a royal job!!!!


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

How wonderful to be the subjects for such a beautiful queen and her princess. I love the one of her looking in the mirror....and the one of your granddaughter holding her - they are both so beautiful and makes for a very special picture. Good luck choosing because I know I couldn't.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Stunning!!!!! Laurel looks very comfortable in the tiara, and the picture with Rosslyn is fabulous! I absolutely love it!


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

What a little diva! She's adorable! You'll have to print out that pic of your granddaughter and Laurel, It's perfect.


----------



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

Laurel looks like a Queen! What beautiful pics! And the one with your granddaughter holding her is just adorable!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She is the fairest of them all!!! The picture with your granddaughter is beyond precious.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mirror mirror on the wall
I couldn't choose one picture ...
I love them all!!!:wub::wub::wub:

Laurel looks gorgeous in the tiara ... it even sparkles in her pictures!:wub:

And, your granddaughter, Rosslyn, is beautiful! :wub:

I really love all three pictures, Deborah. I think I would frame the picture of Laurel and Rosslyn. Maybe give it to Rosslyn as a gift? :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

they are so gorgeous princesses.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh how sweet. Love your photos and costumes. I love the mirror one too, she looks so serious looking at herself in the tiara : )


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I got her hair cut for summer and the staining cut off, plus my daughters a graphic designer and did a little photo shop!! Even the most beautiful models in the world get a little work done!!LOL


Haha yes they would. It would be like the perfect airbrushed skin! She's cute as can be either way I was just wondering because I thought your been having issues with it! Paislee's eyes are getting better little by little too!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Laurel, is that you?! You look stunning! :wub: Every wild girl needs time to be a queen.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my...such fantastic pictures. Your granddaughter is just gorgeous, as is Laurel. I think you should make the first picture your new siggie...I LOVE it soooo much.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh my...such fantastic pictures. Your granddaughter is just gorgeous, as is Laurel. I think you should make the first picture your new siggie...I LOVE it soooo much.


That's a good idea. I think I will! Thanks


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW oh WOW! I bow to the Queen :aktion033: What great pics!!!!!!!

Laurel is looking so regal and beautiful!! Your grandaughter in her princess outfit is adorable too!!:wub:


....ummmm....can you make the new question an easy one:blink:? I'd love to have a shot at it, LOL.....:blush::blush:

If you guys would like, I can make a collage of all the winning pictures.....it would be fun to see all the Queens and Kings in one place


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think a collage would be great , Lynn


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow Laurel!!! You clean up great. See, you are the perfect fluffy girl, down and dirty playing tomboy and then beautiful posing queen. Love the pictures! Your grandaughter is a baby doll too.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Laurel looks simply stunning in her tiara and your granddaughter is gorgeous:wub:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

My daughter has that same costume!! Your granddaughter and Laurel are beautiful....love the one of her looking in the mirror, too sweet!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Well of course Laurel is the fairest of them all...she is simply beautiful!!! Your granddaughter is just beautiful!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Ohhhhh, your girls are sooooo beautiful. You must be so proud of the queen and princess!!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I think a collage would be great , Lynn


I know your name is Pat... I've had Lynn on my mind. Sorry about that!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Laurel and your granddaughter are just beautiful.:Flowers 2:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Both beautiful girls! Laurel's eyes look fabulous!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Great pictures Deborah! Laurel is beautiful in her princess attire! And I have to say your little Rosslyn is gorgeous! I hope you have the picture of the two of them framed. It's adorable!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Laurel looks great with the tiara!! love all the pics.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Your granddaughter truly looks like a princess. I think Laurel is beautiful in the tiara and dress!!

So sorry I missed the question, probably wouldn't have answered correctly though.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Love the pictures...Laurel and your granddaughter are gorgeous!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

OMG! Laurel looks so pretty in the tiara and gown. I love the photo of her looking in the mirror. Your little Rosslyn is so precious!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Just seeing this Princess of all and it came to my mind that.....

we could collect all our furbabies pictures and make a calendar for next year.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Piccolina said:


> Just seeing this Princess of all and it came to my mind that.....
> 
> we could collect all our furbabies pictures and make a calendar for next year.
> 
> Any thoughts?


That sounds wonderful to me, I wouldn't have a clue how to go about it though! I'm sure someone might know! Great idea!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> Just seeing this Princess of all and it came to my mind that.....
> 
> we could collect all our furbabies pictures and make a calendar for next year.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I like that idea. Maybe we can do it and benefit one of the rescues?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Adooooorable, especially that last one:wub2:


----------

